# pregnancy pics of my mare Star, we are getting close, WE HAVE WAX!! Now we have FOAL :D



## Chilam

Chilam said:


> Have you noticed any change at the smell of your pregnant mares urine? How long after these changes have they foaled?
> 
> My mares urine smells like sweetish now, haven´t seen her pee so can´t say any other changes. She is like month or two until due.
> 
> ASKED FROM PEOPLE AROUND, IT´S NORMAL ON SOME MARES, SO THIS IS OK.



Have you noticed any change at the smell of your pregnant mares urine? How long after these changes have they foaled?

My mares urine smells like sweetish now, haven´t seen her pee so can´t say any other changes. She is like month or two until due.

ASKED FROM PEOPLE AROUND, IT´S NORMAL ON SOME MARES, SO THIS IS OK.


----------



## weerunner

I've never noticed this, hopefully someone else has.


----------



## AnnaC

Must admit that I have never noticed this, but my mares do live out 24/7 until a month before they foal. That said, I cannot remember being concious of any urine smell in the past once they are stabled at nights pre foaling. Still I would suppose that pregnancy could cause changes in the make up of any urine passed, but would not be unduly worried unless there was a sudden alteration in the urine itself - suddenly becoming 'thick' or brown coloured.

Good luck - and dont forget to post a thread here with lots of details and pictures so that we can follow your girl with you as she progresses towards foaling.


----------



## Chilam

oh well, one who has bred few miniatures said it´s normal to preg mares have weird smell on pee on the end of the pregnancy. Here we keep them stable at nights, cold and windy here in finland, and there is seen wolfs here nearby, they have taken peoples pets on the area too, just dont want to keep minis out at dark time.

Here couple pics, she is like 240 or 270 days preg on these.

Really has no udder, but its easy to get "milk", non sticky, little salty.


----------



## AnnaC

What an attractive little mare - what colour is the foal's sire?

I would not be thinking about getting 'milk' from her udders yet, even if she is at 270 days - some folks (including me) think that to 'break' the natural seals on a mare's teats could lead to infection gaining access. Many folks disagree with this so it really comes down to a personal choice, but as a mare will not be producing 'milk' until possibly the last month before foaling, testing any fluid found in the udder is really a bit pointless until a lot nearer the foaling date. To be honest we have never tested or milked a mare in some 50 years of breeding, preferring to go by the signs given from udder size (large or small), vulva condition and colour, the mare's behaviour and lastly 24 hour watching, and in all that time I think we have only missed approx half a dozen foalings. Mind you we did have a little 'confusion' when, one year, we had 3 mares foal all at the same time! Luckily they managed to have a couple of minutes between each of them and we were able to dash between stables to help each little baby into the world, but not something I would want to repeat very often. LOL!!


----------



## Chilam

This mare has not shown any signs of foaling before, has two foals already. This is first foal after i bought mare. Has foaled a bit early before, 3 weeks before due last time ( 300 days or something, they use 320days i think when they calculate due dates there in denmark where i bought her)

Not testing fluid yet, not taking "samples" yet for now, just that one (i was cleanin her udder when noticed the fluid, came very easily when taking dried dirt off fron between her udder).

Sire is silver dapple / silver black color.

Cheking mare at evenings, taking photos every 10 days until there starts to be ome more changes.


----------



## 

I'm another who hasn't noticed a change in pee, but I'm very excited to see your little lady! Can't wait to see what she produces this year for you. I look forward to more pictures of her as she progresses.


----------



## Tab

This isn't a crazy idea because I can tell when my mares are in heat by the smell. It is possible what you are noticing is normal but you could contact your vet to be sure. This mare may need a low starch diet.


----------



## Chilam

New pics, 250 (or 280) days. Not mutch changes.

No udder. Only small changes looking from the side or behind. But how that belly kicks!


----------



## 

Yes, very exciting!


----------



## Chilam

260 days now.

A litlle different shape of belly at this moment. Very mutch on the right. No udder, so just two bellypics.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but I think that with that tummy development she is much nearer the date of 289 days - adding 9 days to your last post of 280! You should see the start of an udder once she hits the 300 day mark approx so keep watching from now on to give you a clue as to when she might foal.

She's such a lovely mare - cant wait so see what she throws for you.


----------



## Chilam

She is something about 260 or 290 days now. Not sure, but think 260 days because she has done her two foals "early", first one about 315 and second about 300. Because there is no any udder development yet I think she could be 260, but another hand, she has not shown any singns of foaling earlier, does not make full udder before foaling. At least hasn´t done before.. So, all is possible, something like 260 and/or 290.


----------



## Chilam

About foal movements on the belly. How far on the front of the tummy foals movements can usually be felt?

I have been looking and feeling movements on this mare´s belly, kicks ans moves can be felt very front, like the front guarter of less is the area i cant find movements of the foal. This is thou only the second foaling on my stall, and the first foal was very guiet on the belly, so i dont have mutch experience.


----------



## AnnaC

Any foal movements that I have seen have been around the mare's flank at the rear of her tummy, usually quite low down. Once the foal drops into its final delivery position, I have occasionally noticed a 'hoof' show in the upper flank area nearer the mares hip. This is just from my personal observation with my own mares.


----------



## Chilam

It´s 270 OR 300 days now! New pics, no any dramatic changes. Veeery long time to wait. I have been reading lot of another topics here too, almost like addiction to see how is other mares going.

One pic of my another mare Cindy too, she is not pregnant now, but after a year, I hope i´m waiting her foal to born. She is maiden, only 3 years old.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I totally agree with you , It is like an addiction reading everyone else's threads. I have barely done any work at work since I joined.

Your Mares are just lovely, Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## AnnaC

I think you have a while to go yet - her udder should start to develop properly about a month before she foals so she's progressing nicely at this stage. Love your other mare - have you chosen a stallion for her yet? (am I correct that you are hoping to breed from her in the future, not that she's expecting yet?) Do keep including her in your pictures as we love to see some of the other animals belonging to folks on here - it helps to pass the time while we wait for the foals to arrive, keeps us wake too! LOL!!


----------



## Chilam

Yes, Cindy, the spotted horse is not now bred, will be bred next summer. Stallion is fewspotted leopard, chestnut. Really nice stallion, maybe Star (chestnut, now pregnant mare) will be too bred with that stallion. Stallion´s name is MDM Silverado´s Avatar. Now Star is bregnant for silver black stallion. Maybe I´ll add fotos of stallions here too, some day, not now because I have no pics of them on my computer files yet.

I agree that we do have looong way to go with Star until foal, but it´s worth waiting. I´ll keep on adding pics and writing here, and read how is everyone elses mares going. Addicting indeed.


----------



## 

Yes, we just LOVE seeing the pictures of the current "mommas-to-be" and the future momma's.

And at least ONE of us is SPOT addicted -- so I'm especially looking forward to next season with this pretty girl~!


----------



## Chilam

280 pics (or 310?).

Looking very mutch same as before. Plenty of time to wait.


----------



## 

Perfect pictures to work from as she nears the target!


----------



## Chilam

just adding 290 pics, nothing happened really. Star looks same as before. I thiIts early spring now, she has done summerfoals before, so it´s the weather, cooking longer..


----------



## Chilam

Okay, it´s 300 days now! Star has foaled before 316(?) and 299(?) so maybe we are getting near? She does not look like it.. What say you?

Poo is softer today, like cow poo. But it may be because we got new horse to our stable today, the stallion we are going to use this summer (he is not mine, just lives here for a while).


----------



## 

Still looks as if baby is riding 'wide' and not yet into position. But remember, that can change with a few good rolls!

She's looking good! How is her udder and vulva color?


----------



## Chilam

No udder, but has not done udder before foaling with her first two pregnancy (now third). No change on vulva color. Before has not shown an singns at all, so maybe she wont at this time either. Now just eating her hay, i dont think she is gonna foal yet. (but Star´s foals were '"suprise" to previous owner too, and she is waaay better looking sings than me!)


----------



## paintponylvr

What a cutie! I don't have the experience with the smaller minis. My Shetland mares are always HUGE before they foal... Even our maiden mare last year bagged up quite nicely before she foaled...

Looking forward to seeing your new foal!


----------



## Chilam

310, no foal. Maybe this one takes longer than the first two foals of Star.

Pictures, again, propably she will take it the long way this year.


----------



## 

She's looking very good. You said she foaled at 316 days before, and one at 299? She's moving forward, but not quite there yet. But everything looks good!


----------



## Chilam

Yep, I think she is gonna carry this one little longer. It´s early spring here, before she has foaled in summer, so it is colder now. Takes longer, maybe. Younger mare has ben now with stallion, and she was in season end of the last week.

Here is the mare (black) and stallion (brown) I´m waiting foal next year.

Next year I have 2-3 mares foaling if everything goes well. This spotted-spotted pair, and another spotted mare with pinto stallion, and maybe this Star with spotted stallion on picture too.


----------



## 

Sounds exciting for next year, too! And you know I LOVE the SPOTS!!!!

Keep us posted as things progress!


----------



## AnnaC

I can see changes in Star from your pics - she looks wider and also there is an increase in her tummy underline from the side-on pics. Looking good for a 'normal' pregnancy instead of her usual shorter one?

Love your spotties - good luck for next year.


----------



## Chilam

Okay, so the one who owned Star during her firts two pregnancies, said this mare does not make udder before foaling.

We have liiiiitle bit of udder development now!

Moving forward, day after day, but it´s still good to see some changes too.

First pic is from 270, and second is from this morning, 311.


----------



## 

Well, she is building an udder, but with her history, she should be watched all the time, as she sounds a bit sneaky!


----------



## Chilam

Some serious changes now!

Vulva pics like couple days ago and NOW!

Belly pic too, just taken. Not so huge change on belly, but under the tail is like huge.


----------



## 

PERFECT!!!! And momma looks more slab sided, so it appears baby is lining up for delivery! I think once baby moves a bit forward-of-center, she'll be good to go. And that can happen with a few good rolls!

Can't wait for your announcement!


----------



## MountainWoman

She looks ready to me. Exciting and safe foaling!


----------



## AnnaC

Looks as though things are moving towards go!! Good luck, keep aclose eye on her with that past history!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Good Luck , Cant wait to see what she has had in the Oven


----------



## Chilam

Inside of her vulva is changins more red, not so pink. Makin udder too, slowly, but making. Looking better than yesturday, because she has slight increase on udder and color of vulva is more red. So we have more hints of foaling than before.


----------



## Chilam

Going backwards now. Vulva again light pink, and tight. Foal is still moving little, not mutch. So.. Not yet, but sooner or later she must foal..


----------



## 

Don't let her fool you. It will be soon, I think. Just keep a close watch, because things can change so fast at this stage.


----------



## Chilam

Belly shape better now? more dropped? Udder small, but better than before. Vulva again and still pretty tight.

I have not felt foal moving for couple days now, so maybe she/he is taking go-position?


----------



## 

/monthly_04_2014/post-45515-0-64621500-1396767315_thumb.jpg/monthly_04_2014/post-45515-0-52266800-1397116183_thumb.jpg

Looks like a few less wrinkles, so a little progress. Hopefully, she'll keep making steady progress on this udder. But watch her for sure, especially with the history you say she has.

Perhaps you could take a picture of her backside, so se can see her elongation, and maybe one looking down her sides from the back. That would help!


----------



## Chilam

still waiting. New pics, 320 days. Going back and worth, lookin good and not so promising.

Someone said, good is worth waiting. Thia is now her longest pregnancy, so maybe, since we have to wait longer, this foal is her best. XD


----------



## AnnaC

She just needs to drop that baby a little further forwards and fill that udder and she will be good to go - could be a few more days yet or it could all happen very quickly!! But she's certainly not far off foaling.


----------



## 

For sure! Keep close watch!!

A friend of mine in New York just lost a little filly this morning. She'd been up for 2-3 days with the little momma -- who was a very experienced mare -- and at 3:30 am, mom was eating her hay, and just standing resting with her hind leg stretched back. She thought mom was just resting, so she went inside to catch a little sleep. BIG mistake.

Thank goodness momma was a VERY experienced mare having had many foals and was good and stretched out. Baby was a red bag, and at 6:30 am she found mom still munching her hay, with the baby laying at the stall door with the full placenta on top of it. Too late to save, but a good lesson to learn. Never take any behavior for granted. When they're close....they can be sneaky !!

Happy foaling!


----------



## Chilam

Getting closer!

Tried to do milk test/drop test. Ph is below 7 and ca over 300 (300 is max with my test and goes over). Milk is sticky, little thick, bland as taste (was yesturday, but today even stickyer and thicker, yesturday was like watery)

So here pics. Vulva Guite tight, but i did take pics outside and she is there with another mare and stallion, so maybe she just makes it more tight sometimes, usually has been relaxed and long like for a week now.


----------



## 

Looks like once those nipples are filled and baby moves just a tad bit more forward, you'll be playing with your little one!!


----------



## Chilam

Foal just don´t watn to come out. nope. Milk ph still about 6.8, very stiky, little more white. Belly is like more to the back now, not forward. Has been since yesturday night.

So, maybe I can go work tonight, not losing my mind and she will foal like sometimes in the future (now 330, last record was 316..)


----------



## AnnaC

She could drop from that 6.8 extremely quickly, and everything else points to a foal any minute!! Hope you have someone who can stay besde her while you are not there??

I'm expecting an announcement in the next 24 hours or so!


----------



## Chilam

It has been 6,8 since yesturday. Still is. 25hours now for sure. Have to go to work tonight, but I´ll have someone watch for her. Same tomorrow, but dont have to be so long day on work.

Something like cowpie-looking poop now. But she has had that before too. Udder little smaller today than yesturday.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds like she isn't too far off . Great news someone can watch her whilst you are working. It will happen very quickly , so a full time watcher is now required . Best of luck , looking forward to hearing of an arrival


----------



## 

So glad you can have someone in attendance with her now. She's looking ready, and a drop from 6.8 can happen very quickly. We had one drop from there and foal in less than a few hours. She can "hold" at that number, but it isn't worth the chance to leave her unattended, IMO.

Expecting an announcement VERY soon!!


----------



## Chilam

Not yet.

Udder is smaller. Like sad small. I´m losing my mind. Ph is dropping slowly. Poop is normal again. Vulva pretty long, but as she wants, she tihgtens it well. She makes this long way..

Pics today. I´m not happy how she looks. 

So, still waiting and loosin my mind specially on work.


----------



## AnnaC

I wouldn't worry about her udder - she has plenty of space/development there to enable it to fill as she foals. Will she let you look at the colour inside her vulva - changes here to a deep red could be your final indicator. Try not to get too frustrated - mares just LOVE to feel our frustrated vibes LOL!! She IS ready to drop and she WILL be having this baby VERY soon!


----------



## Chilam

Well, she has not shown any marks of foaling before.. not udder or anything.. vulva color is pretty normal inside.. Her previous owners have not taken ph, so maybe that is the hint for us now..

Sometimes i think maybe she is just fakepreg. But the foal movement and kicks have been so clear so i´m just frustrated little.

Propably she will take this veeery long way. 331days now. Before she has foaled 316 and 299 days, so we are takin long way already.


----------



## Brody

Hello Chilam (and all),

I'm new to the forum - but greatly appreciate your diligence in keeping this thread up to date. All the photos you have taken are very helpful. I have a lot of experience with foaling full size horses, but this season I have a mini foal coming (due date May 10) - will be only the second mini I have foaled. Your pictures and updates have been a great source of info and guide - so thanks. I'm sorry this one is testing your patience so much, but look forward to seeing the baby!


----------



## 

Her elongation looks good, but I think baby needs to move a bit more forward. Some good rolling will help that process, so I think you are in the range to be watching steadily, as she could choose to go whenever she decides it's time.

We feel your frustration --- so you are among friends!


----------



## Chilam

ph 6,4 or less. and here photos, 332 days. She is holding on. Kinda looking better than yesturday, but.. I dont think she is gonna foal yet..


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hey chilam ,

She is looking great . Not long to wait now . Have someone with her when you can't be . She's looking very close to me .

Best of luck


----------



## Chilam

Couple pics more. Her butt looks dropped. but..I dont know..


----------



## weerunner

She's close, good luck. I've got one at pH 6.8 with a vulva like that too. It's hard when you know it's close but still could be days away, or minutes. LOL


----------



## Chilam

threee days since we had 6,8.. Slowly going down. 7,5 is the max i had from this one, and that was like month or two ago. that was just curious test, now 5 days taken test once a day.


----------



## 

I'd start taking it morning and evening, as she looks like she could make the final changes very quickly. Please keep a close eye -- these girls can go without any noticeable changes.....just ZOOM! Time to foal!


----------



## Chilam

my test wont measure "better", ph is lowest what my test shows, and calsium is way more that test can see. So maybe i dont need to look so often.. milk looks ready, and my test wont do better than it is already.. So ph 6,4 now, maybe less, and calsium waaay over 300. Tested 13hours ago.

Star is just eating, farting and sleeping. Evening here in finland.


----------



## 

At 6.4 she it could be today or at most only a day or two away, although we've seen these ladies go down within foaling range, and then rise again. Keep us posted, and watch her very carefully for any other behavior that seems different somehow. Sometimes they get very clingy before foaling. Each girl is different, of course, so watch for anything that seems unlike her "normal" behavior !


----------



## AnnaC

Hoping that tonight is the night for you! Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Chilam

Not yet! Is she gonna foal a yeti or what is taking so long.

Couple pictures. 333 days now.

How do you thin of the color of the milk? Getting ready too?


----------



## 

She's certainly ready -- she's just decided to hold out.....what for, we can only guess! LOL


----------



## Chilam

We have WAX!!

Udder is guite big, and shiny, and we have wax! Maybe tonigt? Sure hope so!


----------



## MissysMum

Keep an eye tonight. Missy waxed up Saturday morning, foaled 1am Sunday morning!


----------



## Chilam

Star har littlebit wax 13pm as i checked. 6am at morning had not. Now she had those at 18pm, 1½ hours ago. I´m glad i dont have to go to work for couple days now, so timing is good if she foals now!


----------



## AnnaC

Dont leave her for a second - remember they can foal during the day as well as at night.

Good luck and payers for a safe smooth foaling.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Good Luck Chilam , as Anna said don't leave her. Cant wait for the news. Best of luck again


----------



## Brody

Glad you have work off for a couple days, and hopefully you're busy now welcoming a new foal!


----------



## 

Sending more prayers for an uneventful and happy foaling of a healthy little one!



ray


----------



## Chilam

5 am we had little stallion, handsome, curious, and speedy. Everything went allright, Star was in pain and agry first few hours so I milked her and bottlefed boy. He aint still sucking udder, but now mare is milking better, so mabe we get him to udderfeeding from bottlefood. He had enough colostrum, consulted vet.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS!! What a handsome little boy! Give momma some Banamine if you haven't already. The dosage is 1cc/100 pounds. You can use the 'injectable' banamine....draw it up, remove the needle and squirt it in her mouth. Works very well that way as the mouth with all its mucous membranes absorbs it very quickly. It tastes horrible and she will make a funny face, but that's fine.

Is she being motherly to him? Sometimes these little ones take a little time to figure out the nursing, but hopefully he'll catch on quickly, and she'll let him nurse if she's not in pain.

VERY cute little guy!! Congratulations again.


----------



## Brody

Congrats, your wait is finally over and it looks like all went well and you have a good looking little colt


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats on your handsome little guy. Hopefully they have sorted out the nursing by now.


----------



## Barefootin

Congratulations!


----------



## Bailey

congratulations on your beautiful boy!


----------



## chandab

congrats!


----------



## Chilam

Everything is goin well now. Star is milking well, and that little colt is indeed drinking. And runnin, bouncing, kicking and being wild. And curious, and fearless. Full of life. It´s almost 6pm here, and it´s been so hectic, I´m even not eated anythin today myself! Well, horses are okay, and one of chickens had some babies too.

More baby pics! They are all so cute!


----------



## JAX

Congrats! The quicker you can get him and mama together the better for the foal. mamas influence will be very important for him and if you wait too long they will never bond. YAY I just saw your update as I was typing this lol. CONGRATS


----------



## AnnaC

Many congrats on your fabulous little colt - looks as though he's really pleased to be out of the confines of Momma's tummy at last!! So glad the feeding has now sorted itself out, thank goodness that you were there to take care of his early hours of milk supply!

Love the baby chicks - so fluffy and very cute!

ps. I would remove Star's headcollar as soon as you can - too many accidents have been recorded with new babies and headcollars left on their Mommas - not worth the risk IMO.

Oh and enjoy a good meal yourself and a good night's sleep tonight!! Again, many congratlations!


----------



## Chilam

yep, she has no headcollar, just was when needed to milk her and teach little boy to boobies after bottle. Too hard when she was free to move however! That picture is taken pretty early today, at the time she still was in pain and littlebit agry to the foal. I´m happy that the colt learned to milkbar fast. no more bottlefeeding, yay. Ican make food for my self and sleep littlebit! After little hectic morning, very god day.


----------



## 

LOVE those little chick pictures too! Lots of new little ones at your place! So glad everything worked out with the nursing -- great news!

Now go get some food and some much needed rest....if you can pull yourself away from that cute little boy!


----------



## Chilam

Star become painful again at night. She was just like she would gonna do another foal, pawin, up and down, rolling.. Glad that it went over guite fast, maybe couple hours, but i really gont kow what a helck is/was wrong with her. Vet told just walk with her as i called him and told what was goin on. Some painkillers, parafine (even she is pooping pretty ok, but I was relly scared thet she had colic, because she already foaled). She has normal temperatuse, butt and vulva just normal, boobs normal.. So that was like goodbye sleeping last niht too! Sure hope she wont come painfula anymore! She looks like she is okay, but she sure looked like that yesturday too and at evening she was like she was..


----------



## Ryan Johnson

A BIG Congratulations to both you and Star, a very lovely colt


----------



## AnnaC

I hope that Star is feeling better this morning? I really dont know what to suggest as far as the reason for her pain episodes. Pain relief is a must for some mares after foaling, for a short while the pain of everything 'inside' returning to normal - especially when the foal drinks - can be quite severe. Are her droppings passing easily or are they quite hard'? What are you feeding her - have her feeds been kept really soft/mushy since foaling? Is she used to eating grass - if so she may benefit from the chance to have a graze - is your weather suitable for her and baby to spend some time outside?

I'm a little suprised at your vet's reaction - I know that mine would be knocking at my door whether I called them or not, if I had a mare in trouble so soon after foaling! If she continues to suffer these pain spells then I think you should insist on a vet visit as soon as possible. Mares that are continuously in pain can have difficulty in bonding properly with their foals.

But I'm hoping that she's feeling better by now. Good luck.


----------



## Chilam

She is okay now, maybe she had sligh colic or something. Everything is ok now. Here couple pictures from today, as they werw oustide littlebit.

He is so cute. Mane and tail color is lovely.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad that your panic times are over and that Star is now back to normal.



They can be such a worry cant they?

What a gorgeous little fella - looks as though he may end up a similar colour to his Momma. Keep the pictures coming please!


----------



## Chilam

Yep. Daddy is silver dapple, but this mare has her all foals like herself. no matter stallion.

Foal is scared of nothing, very brave and curious. He could run like forever, bucking and jumpin and kicking. I´m happy with this little one, and Star aint worrying anymore. I have to go work again tomorrow, so I have liks six hours to sleep now. Really should go to the bed now. And what do I do? Watch barncam because I just want to.. Lol. Really stupid.


----------



## 

He's quite the handsome little boy, and looks quite "full of himself" as all colts do! So glad momma is feeling better and things can get back to normal for you. And yes....barncam's are addictive!


----------



## Chilam

Color experts here?

Is he chestnut like his mother, or maybe he be silver bay (daddy silver black)?

He has darker eartips, silvery mane, tai white and gray, gray on his butt and hir forehean can ce seen grayish on the "bottom" hairs?


----------



## chandab

OMG! he's cute. He sure looks like he could be silver bay. Perhaps daylight/outside pics would help, when that's a possibility.


----------



## 

Once he's outside and you can get some daylight pictures perhaps we could tell better. But my guess is that there is "silver" at work here, based on his mane and tail colors and what appear to be silver hairs throughout. He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

LOOK at the expression on that face...priceless!! Good job Star! Glad she's feeling better too. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Chilam

Here some outside pics. Maybe sending some hairs to dna test for silver, just to be sure of the color. Lovely little colt, whatever color.


----------



## 

What a handsome little one! He is just lovely!


----------



## Chilam

..and now our pet reindeers have their first baby too. So baby horse, baby reindeer and baby chickens. Lots of babies! Just have to put one baby-reindeer pic here.


----------



## 

Pet Reindeer! How wonderful!!! We'll take lots of pictures of this little one, too!!


----------



## misty'smom

Wow Reindeer how cool is that!!!! Very cute baby!!!! My family and I got to see Reindeer and babies when we lived in Finland!! Beautiful animals!!


----------



## poniesrule

Ohmigosh! New favorite baby animal, right there! Adorable!!


----------



## AnnaC

That is just the cutest little creature.


----------



## Chilam

This is what te baby looks lika now. Silver+ bay.




And then my new appaloosa mare. What do you thin is the base color of her? Bay? She is very small, 23-24 incc now when 15 months old (60cm). Her feet aint really black, spots are black, head is brown, tail is black, mane is like black wit sun burned...


----------



## 

I would think with those dark socks and black mane, she is bay. But more of a close up may help. Pretty girl....and you know I LOVE the SPOTS!!!!!!


----------



## Chilam

Here is that little colt today. Same horse, color a bit different nowdays. Silver bay.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Colt is a silver black(dapple).


----------



## lkblazin

Wow nice color. And I love seeing the difference over time. Very cool


----------



## Chilam

yep, he sure looks to be silver black. Until now he has been brown with white tail and mane, so on his papers it stands silver bay, but.. whatever. He looks great to me.


----------

